# "Aufklappende" Dialog u.s.w.



## dzim (26. Aug 2009)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe neulich mal mit einer ExpandBar (und somit logischerweise auch mit ExpandItems) beschäftigt.
Ich fand dabei allerdings nicht sehr schön, das ich den platz, der der ExpandBar eingeräumt ird, scheinbar schon vorher definiert sein muss.
Ich hätte aber gerne so etwas wie in vielen Dialogen, wo dieser größer wird, wenn man ein ExpandItem anklickt (ich rede zwar da sicher mehr von Betriebsystem-Dialogen, aber auch in Eclipse muss es ja irgendwie gehen, wie der ErrorDialog (und andere...) beweist!).

Was genau muss ich tun, damit so was auch bei mir klappt?

Danke schön schon mal!

PS: Ich hab die ExpandBar derzeit in ein Komposite auf einem Editor eingebunden, dabei musste (?) ich der ExpandBar einen bestimmten Platz auf dem Composite reservieren in dem es, wenn das Item größer ist, scrollbar wird. Aber das ist ja häßlich! Variable Größe - das wär toll! Aber da stell ich mich gerade nicht so geschickt mit an...


----------



## Koringar (26. Aug 2009)

Hi,

also damit habe ich noch nicht gearbeitet. Aber ich würde aus rein logischer Sicht der ExpandBar oder Item erstmal ein Listener verpasser, der darauf reagiert wenn was Ausgewählt wird oder was du eben haben willst.

Dann würde ich die erstens die Größe des Dialoges vergrößer, dann die des Editor und zuletzt den Platz den die Bar braucht.

So würde ich das rein Logisch machen, wie man das Kongret um setzt weis ich leider nicht.


----------



## Marco13 (26. Aug 2009)

So wie der Dialog, der größer wird, wenn man auf "Details" klickt? Eigentlich straightforward: Neue Component einfügen, "pack()" auf den Dialog aufrufen, das sollt's schon tun. Wenn man da irgendwas komplexeres, allgemeingültigeres haben will, kann man aber sicher mehr Zeit investieren...


----------



## dzim (26. Aug 2009)

Hm...

Vielleicht hab ich aber auch nur da so Probleme, weil ich immer FormLayout nehme... Was nehmt ihr da so?

Ich hatte das mit dem Listener auch schon mal probiert, aber hat irgendwie nicht den erhoften Erfolg gehabt!

Na ich werde es aber mal mit dem Komponenten hinzufügen und pack aufrufen ausprobieren... Wobei das halt eher nur für Dialoge sinnvoll ist, bei Editoren bzw. den Composite darin, muss ich dann vermutlich wieder nen layout-Befehl geben oder so...

Na ich werd da noch mal rumspielen! Wenn es klappen sollte, kann ich es ja auf Nachfrage auch posten...


----------

